# Is a Hot Dog A Sandwich ?



## GURPS

https://thetakeout.com/c/is-a-hot-dog-a-sandwich


----------



## TCROW

No - hot dogs are sausages, not sandwiches.


----------



## vraiblonde

A hot dog is a sandwich like chili is soup, as in it's its own category within that larger general realm.


----------



## Grumpy

The crow is being too cute by half because the question was "Is a 'hot dog' a sandwich?" rather than "Is a 'hot dog on a bun" a sandwich.


----------



## TCROW

Grumpy said:


> The crow is being too cute by half because the question was "Is a 'hot dog' a sandwich?" rather than "Is a 'hot dog on a bun" a sandwich.



But that wasn't the question ;-)


----------



## vraiblonde

Well, when one says they're having hotdogs, the bun is presumed.  Much like if you tell the waitress you'd like a burger, you don't normally specify that it should come on a bun.


----------



## NextJen

It's the wiener that eats like a meal.


----------



## TCROW

vraiblonde said:


> Well, when one says they're having hotdogs, the bun is presumed.  Much like if you tell the waitress you'd like a burger, you don't normally specify that it should come on a bun.



That still doesn't make it a sandwich. The invention of sausages pre-dates the good Earl's invention. Therefore, the hotdog, even on a bun, cannot possibly be a sandwich.


----------



## Toxick

TCROW said:


> That still doesn't make it a sandwich. The invention of sausages pre-dates the good Earl's invention. Therefore, the hotdog, even on a bun, cannot possibly be a sandwich.



Beef, ham, turkey and lamb all predate The earl of Sandwich.


But if you stick them on bread or a roll, they're still sandwiches.


----------



## TCROW

Toxick said:


> Beef, ham, turkey and lamb all predate The earl of Sandwich.
> 
> 
> But if you stick them on bread or a roll, they're still sandwiches.



The National Hot Dog and Sandwich Council says not a sandwich. One cannot get a more authoritative answer than that.






						National Hot Dog and Sausage Council Announces Official Policy On ‘Hot Dog as Sandwich’ Controversy | NHDSC
					

Washington, D.C., November 6, 2015—Just as politics and religion can both unite and polarize, the question of whether a hot dog is a sandwich has stirred its followers’ fury, and unless settled soon, may go down has one of American history’s most polarizing disagreements.




					www.hot-dog.org


----------



## Toxick

TCROW said:


> The National Hot Dog and Sandwich Council says not a sandwich. One cannot get a more authoritative answer than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Hot Dog and Sausage Council Announces Official Policy On ‘Hot Dog as Sandwich’ Controversy | NHDSC
> 
> 
> Washington, D.C., November 6, 2015—Just as politics and religion can both unite and polarize, the question of whether a hot dog is a sandwich has stirred its followers’ fury, and unless settled soon, may go down has one of American history’s most polarizing disagreements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hot-dog.org












						Appeal to Authority
					

Insisting that a claim is true simply because a valid authority or expert on the issue said it was true, without any other supporting evidence offered. Also see the appeal to false authority.




					www.logicallyfallacious.com


----------



## Grumpy

Fake news


----------



## TCROW

Toxick said:


> Appeal to Authority
> 
> 
> Insisting that a claim is true simply because a valid authority or expert on the issue said it was true, without any other supporting evidence offered. Also see the appeal to false authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.logicallyfallacious.com



I guess you'll want to read it -- evidence provided, therefore not fallacious argument ;-P


----------



## Toxick

TCROW said:


> I guess you'll want to read it -- evidence provided, therefore not fallacious argument ;-P






I didn't see anything that I would accept as "definitive".

Although I found this comparison amusing: 
_“Limiting the hot dog’s significance by saying it’s ‘just a sandwich’ category is like calling the Dalai Lama ‘just a guy.’  _


Well - the Dalai Lama *is *a guy - whatever else he may be.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

If you take two pieces of bread,  slice the weiners lengthwise and put two sliced weiners between two pieces of bread that is a sandwich,  but is it still a hotdog?


----------



## TCROW

Best thread here ever.


----------



## vraiblonde

PeoplesElbow said:


> If you take two pieces of bread,  slice the weiners lengthwise and put two sliced weiners between two pieces of bread that is a sandwich,  but is it still a hotdog?



Then it's a hotdog sandwich.  

Fun fact:  There are some rubes who refer to a runza as a "runza sandwich", and that is simply wrong.  But if the runza guts were between two slices of bread, THEN it becomes a runza sandwich.


----------



## vraiblonde

In looking up sandwiches, I found this:









						Hamdog - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




It was invented by an Australian, so I don't want to hear anymore crap about Americans and their sketchy eating habits.

Although the Americans did ramp that up for the Red White and Blue:

_Another variety of hamdog was invented in February 2005 by Chandler Goff, the owner of a bar in Decatur, Georgia. This version consists of *a hot dog wrapped in a half pound of hamburger with bacon, cheese and onion on a hoagie bun which is deep-fried and served with a fried egg on top *and a side of French fries. _

I had a heart attack just reading that.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

vraiblonde said:


> In looking up sandwiches, I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamdog - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was invented by an Australian, so I don't want to hear anymore crap about Americans and their sketchy eating habits.
> 
> Although the Americans did ramp that up for the Red White and Blue:
> 
> _Another variety of hamdog was invented in February 2005 by Chandler Goff, the owner of a bar in Decatur, Georgia. This version consists of *a hot dog wrapped in a half pound of hamburger with bacon, cheese and onion on a hoagie bun which is deep-fried and served with a fried egg on top *and a side of French fries. _
> 
> I had a heart attack just reading that.


He stole that idea off the cosby show.


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> _*a hot dog wrapped in a half pound of hamburger with bacon, cheese and onion on a hoagie bun which is deep-fried and served with a fried egg on top *and a side of French fries.    _I had a heart attack just reading that.




except for the onions that sounds great


----------



## Toxick

vraiblonde said:


> _Another variety of hamdog was invented in February 2005 by Chandler Goff, the owner of a bar in Decatur, Georgia. This version consists of *a hot dog wrapped in a half pound of hamburger with bacon, cheese and onion on a hoagie bun which is deep-fried and served with a fried egg on top *and a side of French fries. _








I did hear that Mericans are not the fattest slobs on the planet any more, though. I don't remember who (or if only one other) replaced us for that dubious honor, but I'm pretty sure it's not because we, as a nation, got fitter. Just some other bag of schmucks out-disgustinged us.


----------



## Gilligan

> out-disgustinged


  :addstodictionary:


----------



## Clem72

TCROW said:


> That still doesn't make it a sandwich. The invention of sausages pre-dates the good Earl's invention. Therefore, the hotdog, even on a bun, cannot possibly be a sandwich.



Gyros are considered a sandwich. Same reasoning would apply.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

Grrr...now that you've made me think about it, am I serving sandwiches for the Memorial Day gathering?  Is that tacky?  

Hamburgers and hot dogs, ya'll!


----------



## Clem72

Toxick said:


> I did hear that Mericans are not the fattest slobs on the planet any more, though. I don't remember who (or if only one other) replaced us for that dubious honor, but I'm pretty sure it's not because we, as a nation, got fitter. Just some other bag of schmucks out-disgustinged us.



I don't think we are even in the top 10, but for whatever reason you can't actually count the other countries because it would be racist. Micronesia, Polynesia, Caribbean Basin, can't count them because being fat is part of their culture. Mexico, can't blame them it's the influence of American food/Coca Cola, etc. etc.


----------



## jazz lady

Is a Hot Dog a Sandwich? We Have an Expert’s Answer
					

Just in time for the start of summer, we got Jeff Mauro, host of the Food Network’s ‘Sandwich King,’ to weigh in on this meaty debate.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				






> Is a hot dog a sandwich?
> 
> It sounds like a simple question, but it’s a way more divisive issue than I could have predicted with both sides refusing to concede any ground. And a topical debate as summer officially starts today, which kicks off the grilling season with 40-percent of all dawgs sold between Memorial Day and Labor Day. (In fact, according to the National Hot Dog and Sausage Council, that adds up to 7 billion hot dogs.)
> 
> And what better location to have this debate than, of course, in a giant hot dog—Oscar Mayer’s Wienermobile to be exact. As I rolled through Manhattan traffic (not an easy task as you can image in the oversized vehicle), I kept pestering Jeff Mauro, host of the Food Network’s aptly named show the _Sandwich King_, about _what is_ and _what is not _a sandwich.
> 
> The hot dog?  “The definitive answer is yes! Because there is the kingdom of sandwiches and then you have the class of horizontal cased meats and under that in the phylum is hot dog,” he explains. “It’s between carbs. It’s handheld. It eats and chews like a sandwich and there are two independent sides.”
> 
> While he builds a convincing case, he admits that “people argue over this like sports.” And during the summer, almost every day people try to get him to weigh in on the matter on social media. “People get heated about it online. The passion runs deep,” he says.


----------



## Kyle

Didn't this same issue come up with the Taco and Burrito in the crosshairs a while back?


----------



## glhs837

Clem72 said:


> Gyros are considered a sandwich. Same reasoning would apply.



Really? Tacos in there too? Burritos? I soprt draw the line at two pieces of bread.


----------



## black dog

A hotdog is a sandwich like ham is to hamburger.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Is anybody on here old enough to remember the advertisements at the old drive in movies.  Remember there was a song on "Lets all go to the snack bar and get ourselves a treat" There was an animated hamburger on a bun and an animated hot dog on a roll, dancing across the screen, along with animated sodas and french fries.  I dont know why this thread made me think of that, other than, the hot dog looked like a sandwich!!


----------



## glhs837

Okay, so after the "people" who think a hot dog is a sandwich are purged, we need to find out who the hell voted "other" and see if they can be saved......


----------



## stgislander

glhs837 said:


> Okay, so after the "people" who think a hot dog is a sandwich are purged, we need to find out who the hell voted "other" and see if they can be saved......


I just want to know what they think it is.  It's a sandwich and not a sandwich at the same time.  It's Schrödinger's hot dog.


----------



## glhs837

stgislander said:


> I just want to know what they think it is.  It's a sandwich and not a sandwich at the same time.  It's Schrödinger's hot dog.




No, it's not both. It's a friken meat stick on a bun  Hell, you can toss the meat stick between two pieces of bread and it's  STILL not a sandwich. The meats form factor matters too. If I stick a car on a couple of logs, it's not a boat.


----------



## Grumpy

luvmygdaughters said:


> Is anybody on here old enough to remember the advertisements at the old drive in movies.  Remember there was a song on "Lets all go to the snack bar and get ourselves a treat" There was an animated hamburger on a bun and an animated hot dog on a roll, dancing across the screen, along with animated sodas and french fries.  I dont know why this thread made me think of that, other than, the hot dog looked like a sandwich!!


----------



## luvmygdaughters

3:02 confirms it!!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

luvmygdaughters said:


> 3:02 confirms it!!!!



But they also show cups of coffee when they say "refreshing drinks", so....


----------



## Clem72

Wheres your god now!?


----------



## NextJen

Twinkie Wiener Sandwich? What have we become?


----------



## Monello

GURPS said:


> except for the onions that sounds great


Ditch the fried egg.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

vraiblonde said:


> But they also show cups of coffee when they say "refreshing drinks", so....


Iced Coffee Maybe???


----------



## glhs837

Clem72 said:


> View attachment 137220
> View attachment 137222
> 
> 
> Wheres your god now!?



In the heart of  dwarf star forging a weapon suitable to smite these abominations.


----------



## afjess1989

Grumpy said:


> The crow is being too cute by half because the question was "Is a 'hot dog' a sandwich?" rather than "Is a '*hot dog on a bun*" a sandwich.



would a hot dog bun be considered a sub roll? what makes a hot dog bun a "bun" and a sub roll a "sub"


----------



## GURPS

The 'Sub' Roll is bigger ........


----------



## afjess1989

GURPS said:


> The 'Sub' Roll is bigger ........



well yeah but like if you but a hot dog on it like one of those huge 1\4 lbs ones wouldnt that make it a bun then?


----------



## GURPS

afjess1989 said:


> well yeah but like if you but a hot dog on it like one of those huge 1\4 lbs ones wouldnt that make it a bun then?




well true  ... one could say the size and shape as well

12 inch hot dog roll







is a 'caddy' still a Hot Dog Bun ?






A Hot Dog Roll Up ?










Sub Roll


----------



## vraiblonde

afjess1989 said:


> well yeah but like if you but a hot dog on it like one of those huge 1\4 lbs ones wouldnt that make it a bun then?



And if you can't eat a big sub and put your stuff on a smaller roll, is the bread a bun or roll?

Imponderables....


----------



## GURPS




----------



## vraiblonde

Hardline Traditionalist  

But if you guys want to say a Pop-Tart is a sandwich, you go right ahead.


----------



## glhs837

I'l allow the second


vraiblonde said:


> Hardline Traditionalist
> 
> But if you guys want to say a Pop-Tart is a sandwich, you go right ahead and be wrong.



Sorry, but here I stand, and I shall not move from this spot.


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> But if you guys want to say a Pop-Tart is a sandwich, you go right ahead.




LOL 

Nope a Pop--Tart is a pastry


----------



## Kyle

What if you dice up your fried eggs and bacon and put in on a single slice of your buttered toast?


----------



## glhs837

Kyle said:


> What if you dice up your fried eggs and bacon and put in on a single slice of your buttered toast?




Allowed under the Open Face exemption.....


But now that I ponder that a bit more, toast with jelly isnt an open faced sandwich........there are nuances here, people. I'm having a hard time calling two pieces of jelly toast a sandwich even..... Hmmmmm


----------



## vraiblonde

glhs837 said:


> Allowed under the Open Face exemption.....
> 
> 
> But now that I ponder that a bit more, toast with jelly isnt an open faced sandwich........there are nuances here, people. I'm having a hard time calling two pieces of jelly toast a sandwich even..... Hmmmmm



See?  This is more complicated than it would first appear.


----------



## glhs837

vraiblonde said:


> See?  This is more complicated than it would first appear.




But I thinkwe all can agree that anyone who calls a Pop-Tart a sandwich should be killed with a rotissierie.


----------



## vraiblonde

glhs837 said:


> But I thinkwe all can agree that anyone who calls a Pop-Tart a sandwich should be killed with a rotissierie.



My kids might have tried calling a Pop-Tart a sandwich.  They have a grandmother who told them that potato chips are a vegetable.


----------



## GURPS

glhs837 said:


> But I think we all can agree that anyone who calls a Pop-Tart a sandwich should be killed with a rotissierie.




a case could be made the 2 halves of the pastry are the substitute or stand in for bread and the filling is just that 'The Stuff In between'

like further up the chart a 'sandwich' is anything placed between 2 slices of some bread, or baked product like waffles,  pancakes, panini bread, tortilla  

is a Chicken Quesadilla a sandwich ?

is a McGriddle sandwich ?


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> My kids might have tried calling a Pop-Tart a sandwich.



how about 2 Pop-Tarts with Peanut Butter in between ?


----------



## glhs837

GURPS said:


> a case could be made the 2 halves of the pastry are the substitute or stand in for bread and the filling is just that 'The Stuff In between'
> 
> like further up the chart a 'sandwich' is anything placed between 2 slices of some bread, or baked product like waffles,  pancakes, panini bread, tortilla
> 
> is a Chicken Quesadilla a sandwich ?
> 
> is a McGriddle sandwich ?




And a case was made that OJ was innocent. A case can be made for many things. doesnt make it right  I fall back on the root of Snadwich. No tortillas in England, so no, the quesadilla not a sandwich. McGriddle comes closer, but a pancake is not bread, so no.


----------



## GURPS

glhs837 said:


> No tortillas in England, so no, the quesadilla not a sandwich.




I agree it is a quesadilla


----------



## CPUSA

vraiblonde said:


> My kids might have tried calling a Pop-Tart a sandwich.  They have a grandmother who told them that potato chips are a vegetable.


Pop tarts are pastries
Says so right on the box


----------



## CPUSA

And let's not forget...
During the depression, 2 pieces of bread, with nothing in between; was in itself considered a sandwich. It even had a name


----------



## Merlin99

GURPS said:


> how about 2 Pop-Tarts with Peanut Butter in between ?


How about a hamburger on 2 Krispy Kreme donuts?


----------



## GWguy

I am SO disappointed in you guys.  SO many opportunities for sexual innuendos and comments, but nooooo.........


----------



## vraiblonde

Merlin99 said:


> How about a hamburger on 2 Krispy Kreme donuts?



Ick.  There's a place in Austin called Gourdough's and their sandwiches are served on doughnuts.  I was like, "I'll have a salad..." and my daughter pitched a fit.  So  I got the least offensive item they had and it was still gross.


----------



## gemma_rae

We were so poor my Mom split the franks down the side, butterflied and fried them. She served them between two slices of bread because we couldn't afford shoes and buns too. Grandma had to scrape the leftover ketchup from the empties at McDonalds.


----------



## GURPS

Bump


----------



## Kyle

OK... Is a Corndog a sandwich?


----------



## GURPS

SailorGirl said:


> No it isn't. It's cardboard with "fruit" filling.




hardly ... Brown Sugar and Cinnamon


----------



## GURPS

SailorGirl said:


> I haven't kept up with the flavors, but cardboard, no matter what the filling is still cardboard.




considering your skills in the kitchen, I'm going to pass off the cardboard comment as a lack of refined taste


----------



## Spitfire

SailorGirl said:


> I haven't kept up with the flavors, but cardboard, no matter what the filling is still cardboard.



Greetings:

Even with that "icing" on top, those things are DRY. A gallon of milk with which to wash it down isn't even close to enough.


----------



## GURPS

Lol ... I enjoy mine with my morning coffee


----------



## glhs837

Kyle said:


> OK... Is a Corndog a sandwich?





SailorGirl said:


> yes on a stick




Disagree, , sandwiches dont come on sticks. And the corn is a coating, not bread  Is a fried shrimp a sandwich?


----------



## GURPS

glhs837 said:


> Is a fried shrimp a sandwich?




or anything ' breaded '


----------



## GURPS

SailorGirl said:


> Did you use two pieces of bread finely ground into crumbs?





sure ....


----------



## GURPS

SailorGirl said:


> - what are we talking about right now by the way.




anything that might be ' breaded ' with bread crumbs I guess


----------



## GWguy

GURPS said:


> anything that might be ' breaded ' with bread crumbs I guess


I think that's pushing the envelope.....  I would not consider a chicken leg that's been breaded and oven baked/deep fried a 'sandwich'.


----------



## GURPS

GWguy said:


> I think that's pushing the envelope..... I would not consider a chicken leg that's been breaded and oven baked/deep fried a 'sandwich'.




 


yeah just a bit ....


----------



## GURPS

SailorGirl said:


> In the deep south they serve fried chicken on bread - bones and all. Is that not a sandwich if the definition of a sandwich is filling between bread?




that is how a Rib Sandwich is Served in DC ......


----------



## Kyle

glhs837 said:


> ... And the corn is a coating, not bread  Is a fried shrimp a sandwich?



If it came from Red Lobster it might. They have a habit of breading a popcorn shrimp to the point it looks like a Jumbo butterflied.


----------



## GWguy

SailorGirl said:


> In the deep south  they serve fried chicken on bread - bones and all.  Is that not a sandwich if the definition of a sandwich is filling between bread?


That's two pieces of bread with filling, not a breaded chicken leg.


----------



## Kyle

SailorGirl said:


> In the deep south  they serve fried chicken on bread - bones and all.  Is that not a sandwich if the definition of a sandwich is filling between bread?


If they took the bones out it wouldn't be crunchy!


----------



## GWguy




----------



## GURPS

SailorGirl said:


> Oh I'm still stuck on the hot dog is an expression of joy in response to post 63.  At any rate now I'm craving an Oscar Meyer weiner for lunch so I'm outta here in search of buns.





Yes, Giant used to have these 'caddy's that were awesome 

they looked like this


----------



## GWguy

GURPS said:


> Yes, Giant used to have these 'caddy's that were awesome
> 
> they looked like this
> 
> View attachment 145383


I used them for a while.  Don't remember why I stopped using them...  might have been the bread to dog ratio was too high.


----------



## AnthonyJames

Kyle said:


> If it came from Red Lobster it might. They have a habit of breading a popcorn shrimp to the point it looks like a Jumbo butterflied.


Shrimp stuffed Hush Puppies.


----------



## AnthonyJames

Anyone ever had a bone sandwich from Grover's Café at 14th and T St NW?


----------



## stgislander

My wife had the opportunity to do an ergonomics evaluation at the State Fair Corn Dog plant in Dallas Texas.  She said you haven't had a corn dog until you've had one right out of the fryer at the plant.  Heaven on a stick.


----------



## itsbob

Not only is it a sandwich, it's the weiner..


----------



## jrt_ms1995

glhs837 said:


> Disagree, , sandwiches dont come on sticks. And the corn is a coating, not bread  Is a fried shrimp a sandwich?


Well, it doesn't come on a stick, and contains fried shrimp; ergo, a shrimpburger (only from El's in Morehead City, of course) is a sandwich! Not that there was any doubt, but I wanted to misapply logic here to reach a pre-concluded position.


----------



## GURPS

stgislander said:


> State Fair Corn Dog




we get these in a box from BJS


----------



## glhs837

jrt_ms1995 said:


> Well, it doesn't come on a stick, and contains fried shrimp; ergo, a shrimpburger (only from El's in Morehead City, of course) is a sandwich! Not that there was any doubt, but I wanted to misapply logic here to reach a pre-concluded position.



Well, some fried shrimp between two slices of bread would indeed be a sandwich.  A bunch of them on a stick, nope  

and to be clear, sandwiches cut into triangle or quarters and poked with toothpicks do indeed remain sandwiches.


----------



## PrchJrkr

The little food shack run by "Mr. Larry" at Clements intersection listed a fish sandwich on the menu. My best friend the Gooch and I stopped one Saturday and I made the mistake of ordering a fish sandwich. It was an actual fish, minus head, tail, and innards on 2 pieces of Wonder Bread. First and last time I ordered one there.


----------



## GWguy

PrchJrkr said:


> The little food shack run by "Mr. Larry" at Clements intersection listed a fish sandwich on the menu. My best friend the Gooch and I stopped one Saturday and I made the mistake of ordering a fish sandwich. It was an actual fish, minus head, tail, and innards on 2 pieces of Wonder Bread. First and last time I ordered one there.


Was it at least cooked?


----------



## PrchJrkr

GWguy said:


> Was it at least cooked?


Yeah, it was cooked, but imagine my surprise when I took a huge bite of dorsal fin.


----------



## Bann




----------

